# March photo contest



## jwemt81

Tucker has a bit of spring fever that is starting to get to him....


----------



## Doodle

Brady with his stylish shades....


----------



## MyJaxson

This makes me giggle... he is chewing my pant string, and yes i am wearing them.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Erin won't officially enter this month's contest. But she just wanted everyone to see she's not afraid to be silly !! We call this picture "Why be normal ??"


----------



## mullietucksmom

*Skye with her outside toy*


----------



## mullietucksmom

^Spark^...My favorite picture


----------



## maggiesmommy

"In the bedroom, the condo bedroom, the demon dog sleeps tooniiiight.."


----------



## magiclover

Typical Jazz in the puddles.


----------



## Claire's Friend

These are GREAT !!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I'll put one in this month......


----------



## Mileysmom

TAXI! TAXI! I have a Christmas party to go to...


----------



## DNL2448

Trip in the water bucket...


----------



## mm03gn

Bailey in full on kill mode


----------



## tennisball

Letting Rocky lick the frosting off of a birthday candle


----------



## mjf

Booties keep ice balls out of Hogan & Hannah's pads!


----------



## SummerInMyHeart

Summer (RIP), happy to oblige my then 18 month old son as a step stool.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Kung fu action!


----------



## paula bedard

Some of these are TOO funny!

Here's an old one. Puppy Ike trying to eat the sprinkler. This one always makes me chuckle. 

Seems like eons ago...


----------



## inge

*Can I have one more?*

Tess loves sticks...the more the better!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

One of my favorites of Tilly...


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Top of the morning to ya!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Got Gas?


----------



## Noey

noah laugh.


----------



## momtoMax

This might be too racy, let me know if it is!! But it should make you laugh!!


----------



## Florabora22

DNL2448 said:


> Trip in the water bucket...


That one is hilarious! Too bad we can't see his face. :


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Has anyone seen my teef???


----------



## Jo Ellen

Jazz & Jules said:


> Has anyone seen my teef???


A classic for all time :bowl:


----------



## AmberSunrise

Jazz & Jules said:


> Has anyone seen my teef???


Oh, that is the FUNNIEST picture I have ever seen !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janine

Jazz & Jules said:


> Has anyone seen my teef???


I love this picture....


----------



## Bob Dylan

Jazz & Jules said:


> Has anyone seen my teef???


That is one funny picture!!!


----------



## Noey

Jazz & Jules said:


> Has anyone seen my teef???


love this.


----------



## olik

Jazz & Jules said:


> Has anyone seen my teef???


\you got my vote!My favorite!


----------



## coppers-mom

These are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am jsut sitting at my deck laughing away. This thread will be fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I give you the ugliest golden puppy picture ever.... it makes me giggle everytime.


----------



## mjf

Yep; I have a picture on here, but "Jazz & Jules" gets my vote too!! Puppies.... they are just so wonderful -


----------



## DNL2448

kdmarsh said:


> That one is hilarious! Too bad we can't see his face. :


I know, but everytime I would try to get in front he would jump out at the camera soaking wet, finally decided if I was to get a picture it would have to be from the back.


----------



## esSJay

omg these are HILARIOUS! I don't have anything that even compares to these!


----------



## Bell

Funny face!


----------



## lovemeagolden

Unfortunately my slippers don't look like that anymore. Payton has chewed almost all the fleece off! She sneaked it out of our bedroom and hid it under the coffee table so dad didn't see it. He thought she was chewing on one of her toys! :doh:


----------



## Hurley'sMommy

I couldn't help but giggle while giving Hurley a bath. He just seemed so miserable & pathetic! :lol:


----------



## kwiland

These photos of mine aren't nearly as good as some of the others -- I have serious photo and camera envy! One day, I'll talk the hubby into buying a more decent camera. But these two pictures of Winnie crack me up every time. One shows his deep, dark secret. He plays with dolls. Well, really he just likes to cuddle them. The other is just an adorable pic of him giving me his "I love you" face.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Chloe sleeping in one of her favorite place!


----------



## PB&J

Lily stealing the basil basket...


----------



## MelandEl

Sophie doesn't shed...she sneezes out golden retriever puppies!


----------



## Claire's Friend

These are all so great ! Really making me smile !


----------



## DanielleH

mullietucksmom said:


> ^Spark^...My favorite picture


LOL!! I love the look on Spark's face!!


----------



## moverking

Loocie's gonna get bugs in _her_ teefs 










And a few extra for giggles...


----------



## Gwen

Razz carries around his talking Big Bird all the time. "One, two - buckle my show, three four - close the door, five, six - shut the gate, seven, eight - don't be late, nine, ten - let's do it again! One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten!!" Over & over again & again. I know this is about making you laugh but I must admit that hearing Big Bird in the middle of the night does NOT make me laugh - but the next morning when I think about it, I laugh! (sorry having problems uploading????)















(Anyone have any ideas as to why it won't load? I've done this dozens of times?????)


----------



## Merlins mom

These are all so funny!! Making me laugh out loud!


----------



## SimTek

Samantha like to spin around and catch the leash in her mouth 2 or 3 times then runs around me like I caught a wild Mustang.. We call her "Mustang Sammy" when she does this...


----------



## jmeezle

Ben smiling for the camera


----------



## Cheryl and buddy

That's his pretend scary face.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

*Did you see that Finn?*


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Abbydabbydo said:


>


Maybe it was a UFO???


----------



## coppers-mom

it definitely looks like Abby saw an alien.


----------



## Sneeks

Frisco is a huge junkie... Mt. Dew, Skype and World of Warcraft. He takes after his daddy 













Shhhh.... go away mom, I'm busy in a raid.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom

This is what you get when you let your daughter "puppy sit" for you.....she's such a practical joker!


----------



## coppers-mom

Hey Mom. Can I keep it? It won't be any trouble.


----------



## Merlins mom

Me and my best friend Scooby!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Fabulous pic Sarah, made me smile!


----------



## windfair

*Great Theme*

I love this month's theme! I think all the pictures are really cute, enjoyed looking at them all!! 

*Crocodile Smile*


----------



## Jazz & Jules

These pictures just keep getting better and better!!!!!! THIS is going to be a hard one for sure!


----------



## Gwen

"Hey, look at me Swim" says May but Razz says "Get away from me". May was never the most coordinated swimmer as shown in this picture. What a klutz!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Loll! Great pics everyone!  Here's one goofy Molly pic that always makes me laugh! :


----------



## Tex-Mex

*Gander and Friend*

This is Gander and his friend Hedgie after surgery this Monday


----------



## Tanyac

Here's one we took last Sunday, Lexi wrestling Obi, and the look on his face tells it all. He's so funny, whever we take some pics of the dogs, it's always Obi who's pulling the faces...


----------



## Jazz & Jules

OMG these just keep getting funnier!

Obi: ACK! Girl germs!


----------



## Merlins mom

Tex-mex, that is SO cute!!! Love it!


----------



## Ljilly28

Literally ten minutes after a bath/ blow dry:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Tex-Mex said:


> This is Gander and his friend Hedgie after surgery this Monday


 This is SOOOOOO cute !!!!!!:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Doh...I thought we were supposed to post photos of our DOGs laughing! LOL


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Simon IN the boat... LOL This ALWAYS makes me laugh.... We got a LOT of rain last year, and this was BETTER than his pool!


----------



## Joe

Here is Lila, this photo always makes me smile


----------



## maggie1951

This one of Charlie and Ray always makes me smile Ray was not to pleased i took the photo lol :doh:


----------



## esSJay

Skoker has a part time job as a seal at the local Marineland and a gig as a clown on weekends! 








This one always gives me a good laugh too!


----------



## Ranger

*Ranger's "Let's Go Home" Face*

Ranger wanting to know if it's time to leave work yet. He stays like that up to ten minutes at a time! (He's under my desk).


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Ick- this paper tastes gross. There better be a toy under here!


----------



## marshab1

Look for the voting thread in a coupleof days. Great Pictures everyone!


----------

